
An Ubuntu PPA with some useful power toys - apjana
https://launchpad.net/~twodopeshaggy/+archive/ubuntu/jarun/
======
apjana
Utilities:

googler: Google Search, Google Site Search, Google News from the terminal.
([https://github.com/jarun/googler](https://github.com/jarun/googler))

Buku: Powerful command-line bookmark manager. Your mini web!
([https://github.com/jarun/Buku](https://github.com/jarun/Buku))

imgp: Superfast batch image resizer and rotator.
([https://github.com/jarun/imgp](https://github.com/jarun/imgp))

bcal: Byte CALculator. The engineer's utility for storage conversions and
calculations. ([https://github.com/jarun/bcal](https://github.com/jarun/bcal))

